# "Tech" Job Fair, Austin,



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

"MADE IN AUSTIN" is billed as a tech start-up career fair

Monday, OCT 7

5-7pm

912 Red River 

(close to UT campus)


sorry, I don't have a link but I'm sure you can GOOGLE it.

hope its beneficial to anyone searching for tech work.

at the very least, I've found career fair attendance is a great way to 
network and also exchange resumes.

:flag:


----------

